

ISmackdown: The Google guys vs. Steve Jobs - dctoedt
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/two-books-on-apple-and-google-dogfight-by-fred-vogelstein-jony-ive-by-leander-kahney/2013/12/19/48e6b3d8-6699-11e3-ae56-22de072140a2_story.html

======
dctoedt
Note to the title patrol: This is the title of the link on the WaPo's front
page; the actual title of the piece is the more-prosaic "Two books on Apple
and Google: ‘Dogfight’ by Fred Vogelstein; ‘Jony Ive’ by Leander Kahney"

